# Upfitted my truck bed with Weather Guard boxes!



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Weatherguard.com

124-0-01 cross box
184-0-01 lo-side boxes (pair)
1450 Weekender Ladder rack

The ladder rack works great with my 28' ladder as well!










I sprayed the insides of the boxes with Al's liner as well! alsliner.com


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking good. New truck?

That spray on liner looks good. I was going to use rustoleum bed liner for something, but that stuff looks more like rhino lining.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

LOVE weatherguard! It's all made 10 min from me and will be the only brand box I'll ever own


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i really like your bumper sticker!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

randomb0b123;1276422 said:


> i really like your bumper sticker!


X2! I was going to say the same thing. lol Nice boxes and truck too


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you used Al's Liner before? I am wanting to use that product on my rockers just looking for someone that can give first hand information. Thanks Nathan


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

hahah Thanks guys! I get a lot of compliments from it!

I had a WG 117 (extra wide one lid box) prior to the setup and it was a excellent box. I wont buy any other brand! I've been a WG ***** on facebook and they hooked me up! My WG dealer was missing the front bracket on the ladder rack but drove a hour that day to his other store then delivered the part to my house on his own time! talk about customer service!!!

I went to the family cab for the new little addition in the family.

I've used al's for a little while now. I've done 5 toolboxes so far, a few misc items and one truck bumper and all are holding up excellent!!! You need a air compressor that will hold 17cfm @ 90 psi constant If I recall correctly.

Here are a few photos:


























I cant find the bumper photo but Ill see if I can track the guy down.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks great nice job


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

sprayed another box


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

WG is the best box hands down IMO. Nice job on the liner!


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

I really Like that Al's liner, what does it cost? the web site does not have prices since you have to get it from a dealer. It looks like you get professional results with a do it your self kit, if the price is right I'll be doing a lot of coating in the near future.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!

a gallon kit costs just under $100, and the hopper gun is around $70 I researched the liner then talked my local napa into stocking it and so far so good!Thumbs Up

A buddies truck sprayed with Al's from the body line down. Being a work truck we wrapped the liner inside the door all the way up to the door seal.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

that chevy looks awesome


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

looks great I have weatherguard in my trucks. I like the als liner. My question is does the tray have room to slide now that the box and tray are coated?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

The tray still slides with no issues. It actually works better since before the tray would slide back and forth going around curves and such, now it has some friction.

I sold my boxes to my buddy since I'm going with black boxes Thumbs Up


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great, I love WG and that was before I knew they were made a here in USA, also love the sticker!!
truck(s) look sweet as well


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

back in black!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1468290 said:


> back in black!


Good call on switching to the black boxes! I think your truck looks way better with those boxes. I'm pretty sure you are on CF with the same screen name? I'm sure you already have this in the works looking at your truck but black steps or tubes next. Nice truck man! Casey


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you ditch the transfer tank too? Or am I thinking of another silver cummins with all WG boxes lol


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Casey! 
I am the Michigan Chapter President on CF, same screen name. I am going to have the steps powder coated. I would ditch them but they are nice getting the car seat in and out. as well as getting into the front toolbox.

I still have the fuel tank, it is in the back of the 06 still. t wont fit in the short bed so plan on getting weather guards smallest one so I can turn it backwards and tuck it under the front box.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks awesome wiht the black boxes, definately much better with the black boxes


----------

